# A record for this forum - July 1 2008 @ 9PM



## New (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi digitians...As you might know "most users ever online was on 1/7/2007" for over lovely digit forum. It's going to become one year old  on july first.So,I would like to see all digit forum fans here on 1/7/2008 at 9:00 PM DST(Digit Standard Time)...Please help us to improve record..
Please make this thread sticky


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Help to improve most users ever online record*

gud....keep it up...


----------



## New (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Help to improve most users ever online record*

Thanks
Mods please make this thread sticky for few days!!!!


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Help to improve most users ever online record*

i may come


----------



## New (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Help to improve most users ever online record*

You should


----------



## xbonez (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Help to improve most users ever online record*

i'll definitely be there....sounds a gud plan


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Help to improve most users ever online record*

will try to be there 



Thanku
Regardu
Expertuno.1


----------



## nvidia (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Help to improve most users ever online record*

I'll be here. Lets set a new record


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Help to improve most users ever online record*



New said:


> You should


roger that


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Help to improve most users ever online record*

Sure, count me in!


----------



## goobimama (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Help to improve most users ever online record*

Yep! Let's make it happen!


----------



## Naveen.S (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Help to improve most users ever online record*

I am not frequent here but I will be online that day, definitely.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Help to improve most users ever online record*

Sounds a good idea. I'll be there.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Help to improve most users ever online record*

I will be waiting... If its not on this sunday


----------



## MasterMinds (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Help to improve most users ever online record*

me too...


----------



## iMav (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Help to improve most users ever online record*

Firefox effect?


----------



## abhi.eternal (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Help to improve most users ever online record*

i'll definitely try to be there...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Help to improve most users ever online record*



iMav said:


> Firefox effect?


Hope So


----------



## praka123 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Help to improve most users ever online record*

I will


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Help to improve most users ever online record*

count me in bro


----------



## Chirag (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Help to improve most users ever online record*

I am in.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Help to improve most users ever online record*

Me too


----------



## New (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Help to improve most users ever online record*

@all
Thanks for your support..


----------



## goobimama (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Help to improve most users ever online record*

To set a proper date and time and we'll all be there!


----------



## Pat (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Help to improve most users ever online record*

And probably change the title of the thread to something that describes the purpose and time of the meet!


----------



## nitansh (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Help to improve most users ever online record*

count me in too !!!


----------



## Garbage (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Help to improve most users ever online record*

Nice...

Requested mod to change title.


----------



## karmanya (Jun 20, 2008)

W00t I seem to be the first post since the name change and sticky- I'll be there but i won't "BE" there. if you know what i mean.


----------



## New (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks Hitbox for changing the Title and making this sticky..Thanks once again..


----------



## din (Jun 20, 2008)

Great, I will try to come as well. 

And after we set this record, can move to IRC as well  Will be fun talking to all.

I think you can make it like 9.00 to 9.30 or 9.00 to 10.00.

PS : I am not a forum fan. I am a forum fanboy.

*Edit * - Only members are allowed ? Have a 16 day old guy who wanna join. Ask him to wait for some more days ?


----------



## slugger (Jun 20, 2008)

+1 

shud put up a digital signature informing of this news



> log in between 2100-2200 hours on 1 july 2008 and create a record


----------



## hullap (Jun 20, 2008)

count me in


----------



## trublu (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm in........


din said:


> Have a 16 day old guy who wanna join. Ask him to wait for some more days ?



junior din?


----------



## Ecko (Jun 21, 2008)

I'll come 2

BTW How about giving Certificates 4 being Online *files.myopera.com/Tamil/Smilies/Dance2.gif *files.myopera.com/Tamil/Smilies/Cheers.gif


----------



## din (Jun 21, 2008)

^^ You are going the same way as FF 

Not a bad idea though lol


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 21, 2008)

Will come too...please fix the time..


----------



## New (Jun 21, 2008)

^^Time is in the title itself.July 1st 9-10PM


----------



## praka123 (Jun 21, 2008)

announce a price for the first guy to login at exact *9PM*  may be a used pendrive you have ?  if not someone donate a nvidia-8600GT 8)


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 21, 2008)

I would be there, I mean here!


----------



## harryneopotter (Jun 22, 2008)

i am in too....... and wat bout the stove edition as prize ???????

??? i changed my signature ?????? where is it


----------



## krazzy (Jun 22, 2008)

Me too will be here. Have to put a reminder first though on my phone so that I won't forget!


----------



## sam_1710 (Jun 22, 2008)

Count me in... I also have to put a remainder on my mob..


----------



## maddy_in65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 22, 2008)

Aus din to main bhi aaunga. Par mujhe count mat karo. Nahin to angrezi aur hindi wali counting bhul jaoge


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 23, 2008)

I will b here too... Let us make a record...


----------



## prem4u (Jun 24, 2008)

*i think this is record making season........

 

cheers.....*


----------



## narangz (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll try my best.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

countdown - _6 days_ more


----------



## New (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for your wonderful support guys..Thanks once again......


----------



## vilas_patil (Jun 24, 2008)

I will be here


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 24, 2008)

will be there too.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 24, 2008)

I will be there too.

How about 08/08/2008


----------



## goobimama (Jun 25, 2008)

^^ Like we're gonna wait that long! But we could cook up something to do on that date! Maybe have some sort of spamming the forums competition  (will give me some mod practice  )


----------



## New (Jun 27, 2008)

Only 53 replay and 750 views ..Mods do something to promote this..Else no record


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2008)

How about we up the stakes a bit. 

Whoever doesn't present himself at the said time gets banned! 

Although, as I see it, there's a lot of 'guests' that contribute to the number of users. I don't think we have like 800 active users of this forum. Still, I think we can make it happen.


----------



## narangz (Jun 27, 2008)

Mods must be able to mass mail all the members. Is it possible?


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jun 27, 2008)

i'l be here...lets make sure the histry dsnt forgets the name "ThinkDigit Forum" 

---_from star trek TNG _ lol


----------



## New (Jun 27, 2008)

> Mods must be able to mass mail all the members. Is it possible?


+1
Is this possible?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jun 27, 2008)

Even if that possible(mass mailing), that isn't a wise thing to do, IMO.
Also anyway the admins won't approve of it.
If you look closely, registered members contribute to only 10-20% of the total members online anytime, so making a new record isn't as easy as it seems.
And the best way to bring in guest users it to use some those bookmark buttons you find at the bottom of the post 
I will be here to make my contribution, I am so frightened by goobi's warning


----------



## Pathik (Jun 27, 2008)

Or you can use about 4-5 different browsers, login from just one of them, comes as guests through the others, use some gateways and login through them. This way each of you can amount to about atleast 15-20 people online.


----------



## casanova (Jun 27, 2008)

I will try to be in


----------



## praka123 (Jun 27, 2008)

July 1 9 PM is dedicated to FOSS! 8) pray for the poor souls who dont support M$.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 27, 2008)

Praka, Please stay Ontopic!


----------



## narangz (Jun 27, 2008)

Actually the best way to bring visitors is to post quality content, which is missing. I miss VG, Choto & their tricks & tutorials.


----------



## krates (Jun 27, 2008)

praka123 said:


> July 1 9 PM is dedicated to FOSS! 8) pray for the poor souls who dont support M$.



arey is thread par ton raham karo neither it has got something to do with windows and FOSS


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 27, 2008)

lol.. will be there fr sure


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 27, 2008)

I'll be up and ready...


----------



## ico (Jun 29, 2008)

I'll also be there....


----------



## Faun (Jun 30, 2008)

*remember remember tomorrow is the day*


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 30, 2008)

i m in ..posted late here but i always was


----------



## lywyre (Jun 30, 2008)

Count me in too.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 30, 2008)

definitely ill b there. ill also use pathiks trick!


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 30, 2008)

i'll be there too


----------



## blueshift (Jun 30, 2008)

30 mins left!


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 30, 2008)

blueshift said:


> 30 mins left!


wot?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 1, 2008)

9 hrs to go


----------



## sam_1710 (Jul 1, 2008)

^^^ how?? ..its scheduled for 9PM na ..


----------



## RCuber (Jul 1, 2008)

^^ LMAO .. yes right .. AM/PM


----------



## blueshift (Jul 1, 2008)

Charan said:


> 9 hrs to go


21 hours.


----------



## vilas_patil (Jul 1, 2008)

Heavy rains scattered my plans to login between 9:00 am to 10: am today friends..
Reached office at around 10:45 instead of 9:30


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 1, 2008)

i can be there but not sure


----------



## din (Jul 1, 2008)

vilas_patil said:


> Heavy rains scattered my plans to login between 9:00 am to 10: am today friends..
> Reached office at around 10:45 instead of 9:30



Do not worry at all, we knew that  So we changed the time to 9.00 PM (thats tonight) instead. 

So be there when we all make it a record.


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 1, 2008)

Wud try my best to be here


----------



## lywyre (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok, guyz. This is the day. I hope everybody has something worth something to post. Just don't make the td record a waste and lets give it some meaning.


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2008)

9pm is insomniac friendly too


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 1, 2008)

I will be there.


----------



## New (Jul 1, 2008)

> 9pm is insomniac friendly too


It's aspecious too
Waiting for 9PM...


> Or you can use about 4-5 different browsers, login from just one of them, comes as guests through the others, use some gateways and login through them. This way each of you can amount to about atleast 15-20 people online.


Follow Pathink's trick


----------



## din (Jul 1, 2008)

And once we make the record, move to Digit IRC too ? Will be really nice talking to lot of people 

56 mins to go


----------



## New (Jul 1, 2008)

Count down begins...
55 minutes left...


----------



## din (Jul 1, 2008)

39 mins to gooooooooooooooooo


----------



## hullap (Jul 1, 2008)

38mins now



din said:


> 39 mins to gooooooooooooooooo



IRC NOW!!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2008)

wake up dude and dudettes


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 1, 2008)

where is everyone!!


----------



## New (Jul 1, 2008)

Only 450 as of now..We have to make it double..

Time to install all browsers..

Where are you guys?


----------



## victor_rambo (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## fun2sh (Jul 1, 2008)

i am here


----------



## din (Jul 1, 2008)

Come to IRC as well.


----------



## New (Jul 1, 2008)

Just 500..Guys please...15minutes left


----------



## din (Jul 1, 2008)

20 in IRC


----------



## karmanya (Jul 1, 2008)

6 minutes


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 1, 2008)

While you all are doing that log on to IRC.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll try and log in around 4 visits from my end...


----------



## New (Jul 1, 2008)

So many promised members are still offline


----------



## krazzy (Jul 1, 2008)

Main yahaan hoon, yahaan hoon, yahaan hoon, yahaan.


----------



## din (Jul 1, 2008)

Goobi, come to IRC as well.


----------



## hullap (Jul 1, 2008)

^ 22 actually


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

Never logged into this IRC thing. How do I do it?


----------



## din (Jul 1, 2008)

aaaah Goobi Noob

So happy I could call you that

Someone tell Goobi 

Do dyou use FF ? Chatzilla ?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 1, 2008)

OK. Its 9:00 PM and I'm in.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm using Colloquoy. Just tell the address or something like that.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 1, 2008)

Are o Sambha, kitne aadmi hai?


----------



## victor_rambo (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## New (Jul 1, 2008)

I too don't now how to login chat room..Btw I am using MO..so i think I can't..


----------



## karmanya (Jul 1, 2008)

all right guys, im clocked in, im off to sleep, leaving forum open JIC


----------



## din (Jul 1, 2008)

Goobi, sorry, got only this link for now

*hackerashwin.blogspot.com/2008/04/come-and-visit-think-digit.html


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 1, 2008)

im in. me and ive brought along with me a few guests as well!!!


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jul 1, 2008)

i am everywhere(Forum and IRC ie )


----------



## hullap (Jul 1, 2008)

PPL, if u wanna come to IRc channel, go here *mibbit.com/?server=irc.freenode.net&channel=#think-digit


----------



## casanova (Jul 1, 2008)

I am in since quite long. We need 350 more to login.


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 1, 2008)

i m here


----------



## d1g1t (Jul 1, 2008)

Record Fail?


----------



## victor_rambo (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 1, 2008)

beta testing said:


> im in. me and ive brought along with me a few guests as well!!!


How many guests?


----------



## New (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks pretty tough;(;(


----------



## casanova (Jul 1, 2008)

329 more required


----------



## hullap (Jul 1, 2008)

PLEASE, USE YOUR DIGIT NICK, OR YOU'LLL BE KICKED


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 1, 2008)

m also here


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 1, 2008)

Attendance thread

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=873593#post873593


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=873597&posted=1#post873597


----------



## RCuber (Jul 1, 2008)

hmmm.. is it 9 yet?


----------



## casanova (Jul 1, 2008)

Its at 497 now. I will be logging out at 9.30pm. Come on guys


----------



## Pathik (Jul 1, 2008)

Present


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't see it happening. Well maybe we can make an unofficial record of most *registered* users online... at least touching 100.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 1, 2008)

me + 5 guests. if all of the currently active members do that, then we will break the record.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jul 1, 2008)

@goobi
Yup, thats certainly on the cards.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 1, 2008)

I am here.


----------



## blueshift (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh.. i was late by 20 mins.

But here I am.


----------



## casanova (Jul 1, 2008)

Hmm, I asked one of my friends to visit the page and what did I see my friend is a registered user. Numbers are dropping.

525 was the highest count I noticed


----------



## personifiedgenius (Jul 1, 2008)

there is still time abt 30 mins


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 1, 2008)

this isnt turning out as expected...


----------



## din (Jul 1, 2008)

524 was highest it seems, I mean now


----------



## narangz (Jul 1, 2008)

Here from atleast 15 mins I guess.

It's not even close to the previous record.

Time to call my friends and order them to login!


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 1, 2008)

This is not going really good.


----------



## Pat (Jul 1, 2008)

Lol! It was all a waste!


----------



## victor_rambo (Jul 1, 2008)

next year, we shall register 5 aliases and all shall login at once.......lets hope we remember this till the next year 

Or else lets do it: Lets allege that the last years record was fake and tampered


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 1, 2008)

> Lol! It was all a waste!


Not if you logged on to IRC. We had free drinks and stuff...... (Drinks for above aged folks , Orange juice for young ones)


----------



## New (Jul 1, 2008)

Next year


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 1, 2008)

M here, ahh to late, k will try Nxt yr


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 1, 2008)

EPIC FAIL!! muahahahaha

Unstickied and closed!


----------

